# Paint my pda



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

I have an NEC 880 hpc (handheld pc, a pda with a keyboard). I am using it now in class - I really love the instant on features and the simplicity of using it. I would like to find a way to paint it, so that I have a better image with my students - uni students are soooo image conscious, especially in China. 

I am prepared to disassemble the case and do some very light sanding of the case - 00 or 000 or even 0000 steel wool. I would love to be able to put an led in each key and then paint the keys as well. 

I am looking for:

1. a paint that is very tough but will go on in an extremely thin coat.
2. a way to put the led in the keys and then paint the keys and put the letter on each key.

I am guessing that #1 is pretty easy...number 2 would be a challenge. Any ideas?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I do not know of any paints for pdas or gadgets in paricular. Maybe fingernail polish...or that paint you use on plastic model cars. 

there are sites out there where you can get skins for your gadgets. I am not recommending them but for an example check out skinit.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Use automotive type lacquer out of a rattle can. For best results you will also need primer and clear coat.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

My suggestions:

You will need a plastic-usable primer, Dupli-Color adhesion promoter is a good start. From there, paint is pretty wide-open. Sand with paper, not steel wool, and you only need to lightly scuff the surface. 

As far as LED, you better be good at micro-soldering, but you could probably get away with SMD (surface mount diode). Not real expensive, but the wiring and mounting could be one Hell of a challenge! These units are ~1mm square, and you would not likely need one for EVERY key, but 4-6 for area coverage. If there is room, I'd suggest a piece of etched acrylic to transmit light from 4 SMD at the corners. I can elaborate, if needed.

Doing anything in micro-scale is very time intensive and frustrating, but if you have the patience, you can do anything you want.

Edited for wrong brand of primer...


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Going to add, if you have a 5v lead on the PCB, you won't need a resistor, if you only have 12v, you'll need one for each or 1 strong one divided by the resistance per unit. I can never remember the equation, but you can look it up online easily. For SMD, I would suggest using PCB mounting to save time and frustration. You can even find flexible PCB that is less than 1mm thick.


----------



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

wow! thanks...i will try the paint. I will do more research on the led thing. the problem I face is that I am really mobile and take the pda with me..and often have to use it in darkly lit trains or busses - sometimes the keys are difficult to find


----------

